# pollen



## djsmokey (Nov 10, 2006)

anyone ever hear of the hash called pollen?any idea on how to make it?


----------



## cranky (Nov 11, 2006)

i have dude.

the stuff that floats around the uk is nothing like the pollen from the dam.its just another hash over there same way its made as any other hash ya buy in the dam.

just the same as making any other hash.just anopther type like 

cranky


----------



## Treebeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey, Where i come from there is always lot of what they call pollen around. I dont think it actually is pollen its just a mis-used term for a differant type of hash. If its the same thing that i know i think that how they make it is just collecting the crystals off the buds by rubbing them over a grill of some type so they all fall through the grill and are collected afterward, compressed together and then you have "pollen". I maybe completly wrong on this one and in my opinion most of what people call pollen is actually just hash so that they can sell it for more.


----------



## turfsire (Nov 14, 2006)

dj i touched with this guy who sells it give me a holla and i'll sort things out..


----------



## turfsire (Nov 14, 2006)

cranky if u smoke good pollen its not far below weed!!
dont matter where ur at...
ya there some **** going around EnGlAnD alright....


----------



## turfsire (Nov 14, 2006)

no theres hash and their pollen
pollen is the **** and if it not its hash


----------



## turfsire (Nov 14, 2006)

im a four poster guy


----------

